# My Recently found Shelby Flyer



## kunzog (Dec 2, 2012)

I found this 1951 Shelby at the Charlotte Autofair.  It was covered in a metallic blue paint. Why do people do that? It took me several weeks to remove all that paint with laquer thinner, revealing the original paint underneath.  It still shines. I added new whitewalls, a nos fender light that I happened to have and new tank decals. The tank needed red paint as did the light.


----------



## bike (Dec 2, 2012)

*Great*

Job!!!!!!!!!!!  Been years since I did one- takes paitence! Maybe we should start a thread for "saved" housepaninted bikes- techniques and results...


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 2, 2012)

Ok that's incredible!
 Now, how did you use lacquer thinner to remove the top layer but it didn't annihilate the original paint underneath as well????


----------



## bricycle (Dec 2, 2012)

Nice Job!!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 2, 2012)

That makes me want to get back after my Robin and get the rest of the house paint off it! Great job! V/r Shawn


----------



## kunzog (Dec 2, 2012)

Talewinds said:


> Ok that's incredible!
> Now, how did you use lacquer thinner to remove the top layer but it didn't annihilate the original paint underneath as well????




Actually the original paint was quite durable and was untouched by the laquer thinner. It was the pin stripes that I had to be careful of not wiping off.  I found that it works best to use a small pad of a soft flannel or a very worn t shirt well soaked with thinner. Use lots of thinner and work a small area at a time. Dont let your pad get saturated with the old paint, throw it away and use a fresh pad. You will lose some of the pin strips but I saved most of them. I was even able to use the thinner over the original decals with no problem.


----------



## s1b (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm in love........


----------



## fuzzyktu (Dec 3, 2012)

She is a beauty.   Nice work.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Dec 3, 2012)

Nice work and great job, looks great!!


----------



## okozzy (Dec 3, 2012)

Speechless!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownster69 (Dec 4, 2012)

*Cleaned up shelby*

Impressive great job man.....................


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Dec 5, 2012)

Awesome work! I've been to the autofair a few times, seems most of what's for sale is in the "wishful thinking" category!


----------



## Boris (Dec 5, 2012)

Just Beautiful. Excellent job!


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 5, 2012)

I love the Christmas time colors too.....

We all admire your work.....!


----------



## 1918 Ranger (Dec 5, 2012)

Ditto ditto ditto!!!    Beautiful bike.  Looks like the house paint was a preservative. Great job. 


1918 Ranger


----------



## Buster1 (Dec 6, 2012)

Very nice, love the red and green as well.


----------

